# French vet Forges les Eaux, France



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

Now I don't want to bad mouth the guy as he was lovely, very accommodating etc......but please learn from my very silly mistake.
The TIMe was missing and doggy customs at the tunnel were less than helpful.
After sobbing my heart out for 20 mins ( please note this is not my normal style at all but my Dad had died a few weeks earlier and I just crumbled without warning), the grumpy lady offered to ring him. 
He had to fax his paperwork through and then I had to go to another vet in Calais, which cost me again. So I missed that train and had to get one 2 hrs later.
So all in all a very silly but simple mistake .


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your problem.

Although this won't help you I have added the following message as a reminder to the Google Map of recommended Vets -

PLEASE NOTE - CHECK THE VET HAS STAMPED AND DATED THE PET PASSPORT CORRECTLY.
IT IS YOUR RESPONSIBILITY TO ENSURE THE PET PASSPORT IS CORRECT WHEN PRESENTED AT THE PASSPORT OFFICES.

http://goo.gl/maps/dGJM


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

As someone who travels many times each year with dogs back and forth to the uk.
I double check everything when I leave my vet in Spain. I have also been known To recheck their passports when I am near my favourite vet in France. You really cannot take any chances and the onus is entirety on the dog owner to ensure all documentation is correct.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

I have been to that vet, never again, but that's another story.

Sadly we have done the same thing and not checked the passport before leaving the vet. I have to say while the lady at the tunnel was complying with the rules to letter she also phoned and organised a fax and we had to go to the Calais vet who charged 10 euros to re sign the passport.

So while a pain it was our fault.

Roy


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your problems 
We have been to that Vet 
he was brilliant with both our dogs and absolutely wonderful with a friends dog who was very very nervous.
He was terrific
It is our responsibility to check that all is filled in correctly

We always check the passports before we leave the vets.
Kev


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Always, always check the dog's passport before leaving the vet's.

We take more care with Barney's passport than we do with our own!


----------



## wbafc (Nov 30, 2012)

We went with our dog who is very old and very nervous as Kev says and he was wonderful, kind , patient and very understanding of the way our dog was. He tried his hardest to calm her down to even offering French Pate as a treat what a kind man.

Would recommend him to anyone he also speaks good English.

good Aire just down the road also.

Mal


----------

